# How are the pregnant ladies doing ?



## Cleo (Mar 6, 2014)

It's been a bit quiet on here so thought I'd see how everyone is doing ?!?

I'll be 35 weeks tomorrow and can honestly say that I'm getting quite fed up with this !.  I'm getting increasingly resistant during the day - good sign I guess as it indicates that the placenta is doing its job ?! but I've been getting night time hypos over the last few days despite decreasing my Levemir ?!?.  Have emailed DSN and she said its all fine.....I have given up trying to understand whats going on as there doesnt seem to be a pattern 

Have my ante natal appointment on Monday so should get my induction date then.  

Feeling sorry for myself so getting my hair cut today and a pedicure tomorrow  (cant reach my feet anymore, so thats my excuse!).  

How's everyone else, hope everyone is good 
x


----------



## Bloden (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Cleo. So looking fwd to your baby arriving. Hang in there! Not long now.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 6, 2014)

Gosh Cleo, time has flown!  Can't believe you are so close to giving birth already 

Hope you've got your hospital bag packed?  Mine still wasn't ready when the ambulance men knocked on my door (waters had broken and husband was away in Dublin at a Christmas party!).  Mind you, this was the 21st of Dec and my due date was the 25th, so I should have been a bit more prepared by that point! 

Make the most of the next few weeks to bank some sleep


----------



## Cleo (Mar 7, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Hi Cleo. So looking fwd to your baby arriving. Hang in there! Not long now.



Yes !! Can't wait ! It's been such a long journey, glad it's all coming to an end soon !


----------



## Cleo (Mar 7, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Gosh Cleo, time has flown!  Can't believe you are so close to giving birth already
> 
> Hope you've got your hospital bag packed?  Mine still wasn't ready when the ambulance men knocked on my door (waters had broken and husband was away in Dublin at a Christmas party!).  Mind you, this was the 21st of Dec and my due date was the 25th, so I should have been a bit more prepared by that point!
> 
> Make the most of the next few weeks to bank some sleep



I know ! It feels like yesterday when I announced the pregnancy on the forum ! Hospital bag is packed and nursery is ready, just need to wash his clothes and bedding, so everything is pretty much prepared! 

So you were almost 40 weeks when you gave birth ?! My goodness ! You must have been relieved when your waters broke! . I always say that the (only!!!) 2 advantages in being pregnant and type 1 is that we get more scans so more opportunities to see baby and they don't let us go all the way to 41/42 weeks! 

Will try to make the most of the next few weeks and get some sleep !


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow, in my head you're only about 6 months! Enjoy your last few weeks, I recommend lots of rest and pampering. And long lazy pub lunches, just the two of you. There aren't many of those in our house nowadays


----------



## Redkite (Mar 8, 2014)

Cleo said:


> I know ! It feels like yesterday when I announced the pregnancy on the forum ! Hospital bag is packed and nursery is ready, just need to wash his clothes and bedding, so everything is pretty much prepared!
> 
> So you were almost 40 weeks when you gave birth ?! My goodness ! You must have been relieved when your waters broke! . I always say that the (only!!!) 2 advantages in being pregnant and type 1 is that we get more scans so more opportunities to see baby and they don't let us go all the way to 41/42 weeks!
> 
> Will try to make the most of the next few weeks and get some sleep !



I was relieved to give up work (last day was Dec 1st!) as I was commuting into London at a time when there were speed restrictions on the railways due to the crash at Potters Bar, so the trains were packed and nobody ever gave up their seat!  I was pleased that with a Christmas Day due date he actually arrived a couple of days early, as it would have been worse to be born a couple of days AFTER Christmas!  Plus there was heavy snow on the 27th, so it would have been a nightmare getting to the hospital if he'd held on till then to be born. But not ideal that I went into labour on the one night my husband was away - he ended up missing the birth altogether.  Anyway, it was a special time that first Christmas 

Hope you're feeling well and enjoying those last few days of "freedom"!!!


----------



## grainger (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey Cleo,

I can sympathise! Hope you are feeling less fed up today. Increasing resistance is common I've been told - understand the complete frustration though, I feel like I'm injecting buckets and buckets!

Hope you get your induction date on Monday (mines 3rd April! ).

How was your haircut and pedicure? Hope you are feeling more pampered!!

Hannah x


----------



## Cleo (Mar 9, 2014)

AlisonF said:


> Wow, in my head you're only about 6 months! Enjoy your last few weeks, I recommend lots of rest and pampering. And long lazy pub lunches, just the two of you. There aren't many of those in our house nowadays



I know - it really has flown by.  Had a lovely relaxing lunch yesterday !


----------



## Cleo (Mar 9, 2014)

grainger said:


> Hey Cleo,
> 
> I can sympathise! Hope you are feeling less fed up today. Increasing resistance is common I've been told - understand the complete frustration though, I feel like I'm injecting buckets and buckets!
> 
> ...



Arrgghh wow you must be so pleased now that you have a concrete date ! 

Yea haircut was lovely - the pregnancy hormones had really dried my hair out so it's looking "nice and shiny' again   pedi was great as well ... I love pampering myself ESP these days during late pregnancy 

Hope all is well with you ! 
X


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Cleo,
Not sure you remember but in a previous thread you put up I said my sister was expecting well she has 4 weeks to go and is sick as a chip, swollen ankles the lot, she just wants the nipper out now lol


----------



## Cleo (Mar 9, 2014)

Steff said:


> Hi Cleo,
> Not sure you remember but in a previous thread you put up I said my sister was expecting well she has 4 weeks to go and is sick as a chip, swollen ankles the lot, she just wants the nipper out now lol



Hi Steff
Yes I do remember - hope she's not in too much discomfort ?!  The things a mother has to do eh ? .  As I said to Redkite - the only 2 good things about being type 1 and pregnant is that we get more scans and that baby comes out early ! I think that if there was a possibility of me going to 41/42 weeks I'd be soooo fed up !! 
Hope your sister is ok and that baby comes out soon 
X


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 9, 2014)

Week 42 is 'orrible, particularly in a heatwave!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 10, 2014)

grainger said:


> Hey Cleo,
> 
> I can sympathise! Hope you are feeling less fed up today. Increasing resistance is common I've been told - understand the complete frustration though, I feel like I'm injecting buckets and buckets!
> 
> ...



Not long now! Good luck with everything.


----------



## Cleo (Mar 10, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Not long now! Good luck with everything.



Thanks !! Got my induction date today - 28 March so bang on 38 weeks woohoo ! My husband and I are so happy - we finally have a real "date" now - unless baby decides to make an early appearance of course  
X


----------



## grainger (Mar 10, 2014)

Cleo said:


> Thanks !! Got my induction date today - 28 March so bang on 38 weeks woohoo ! My husband and I are so happy - we finally have a real "date" now - unless baby decides to make an early appearance of course
> X


Congrats Cleo!! So exciting  I hope induction goes smoothly for you.

Can't wait to hear/see pics of your little one when he arrives!  x

Bloden, thank you - we can't wait.. i'm ready to meet our little boy now!


----------



## Cleo (Mar 10, 2014)

grainger said:


> Congrats Cleo!! So exciting  I hope induction goes smoothly for you.
> 
> Can't wait to hear/see pics of your little one when he arrives!  x
> 
> Bloden, thank you - we can't wait.. i'm ready to meet our little boy now!



thanks Hannah!  Hope it goes well for you too !
How are you feeling about things ?  I just need to get a few nursing tops and a few bits and bobs so I feel prepared on certain level, but also feel really UNprepared in terms of motherhood ! YIKES !


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 11, 2014)

How exciting Cleo. Someone told me if I felt totally prepared I obviously hadn't understood the enormity of the situation. I think that about sums it up!


----------



## Cleo (Mar 11, 2014)

AlisonF said:


> How exciting Cleo. Someone told me if I felt totally prepared I obviously hadn't understood the enormity of the situation. I think that about sums it up!



Thanks Alison - that's exactly what I'm thinking !!


----------



## grainger (Mar 12, 2014)

Cleo said:


> thanks Hannah!  Hope it goes well for you too !
> How are you feeling about things ?  I just need to get a few nursing tops and a few bits and bobs so I feel prepared on certain level, but also feel really UNprepared in terms of motherhood ! YIKES !



Hey Cleo,
Thanks ! If i'm honest I'm just ready to meet him now - three weeks can't come quick enough! Have my next scan next week which i'm looking forward to. Have you had your 36 week scan yet?
Oh i'm the same as you - i'm organised in the sense of have clothes, nappies etc... but in terms of having a clue how to be a mum.... ERRRR CLUELESS! but hoping everyone feels the same and hubby and I will muddle through 
How are your levels doing? I'm finding i'm becoming more resistant by the day - finding targets increasingly hard now.
x


----------



## Cleo (Mar 12, 2014)

grainger said:


> Hey Cleo,
> Thanks ! If i'm honest I'm just ready to meet him now - three weeks can't come quick enough! Have my next scan next week which i'm looking forward to. Have you had your 36 week scan yet?
> Oh i'm the same as you - i'm organised in the sense of have clothes, nappies etc... but in terms of having a clue how to be a mum.... ERRRR CLUELESS! but hoping everyone feels the same and hubby and I will muddle through
> How are your levels doing? I'm finding i'm becoming more resistant by the day - finding targets increasingly hard now.
> x



hey grainger,
I have my 36 week scan on Monday so looking forward to that !
Levels are OK but becoming increasingly difficult to manage due to resistance .... 
I'm taking 1000 mg metformin in the morning and 1000 mg in evening AND my ratios are STILL very high (5:1, 4:1 and 2.5:1 for breakfast, lunch and dinner) .  And I agree with you - it's becoming harder by the day as the changes needed are so frequent but we'll be meeting our little babies soon so it will ALL be worth it 
Xx
Ps and good luck with your scan !!


----------

